# Bottom Cleaning



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey just wanted to know if there was any scuba junkie that cleaned boats on here. I'm wanting to get into it on my off time and wanted to know the ingredients of it.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Diver Services 572-2333


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, Mike can definitely give you some pointers.. I do it some but not a full time gig just for friends when they need it or for our boats.



I can give you a few pointers on it but Mike at DS does some big jobs like the big coast guard ships so he can really give you some info on it...



Carlos


----------

